# Weekly Competition 2018-19



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R F R' U2 R U' R' F'
*2. *U' F2 R2 F U R2 F' U R' U
*3. *U' R F2 R F' R2 F' U'
*4. *F2 R U2 R' F' U R2 F2
*5. *U F' R2 F2 R' U F2 R' F2

*3x3x3
1. *F2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 D B' U' R' F' L B F2 D2 B2 R2
*2. *L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U' R B2
*3. *F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 F D2 U F' R' B' L' F' D2 L' R2
*4. *B2 U2 B2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L U L' U' R B2 F' R' B D
*5. *B2 D' B2 D' L2 D U2 B2 U B2 L2 B D2 B R' F2 L F R' U2

*4x4x4
1. *B R B2 R F' Rw Uw F' Rw' B' F Rw' D2 U' L' B L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw B' F' Uw L Uw2 U2 F R Fw R' D2 U L' U F2 L2 D R2 D
*2. *D Uw L2 Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 B' L' B2 L' Fw2 L Rw' Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' L2 D' Uw' U B L' D Fw' R B Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 U B2 Rw' Fw2 L Rw R' Uw
*3. *Uw L R D2 B2 F D2 F2 U' L R' Uw' U L2 B U B' Fw Uw2 R B' F2 U' B2 D Uw B Rw2 B' D Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw' F' L F' U' Rw' D'
*4. *R' B2 D B' Fw' Rw D' Rw Uw' U' B2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 F' R' Fw F' Rw' B Fw' F Uw2 B' Fw D' F2 U' Rw2 Uw B2 Uw' F2 L U' R U' F' Uw R'
*5. *F' L R2 D U' B' D' Fw2 D' Uw F' D2 Uw' L' U R' B' Uw2 Fw Rw F' L Uw Rw2 Fw D R2 D2 L2 Rw R U B R2 U' B' Uw U' B' R'

*5x5x5
1. *Rw2 Dw2 Rw B Uw Lw Dw B Dw2 Uw2 U2 F2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Lw' Dw' L2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 U B2 Bw2 U' B Fw Uw' Lw2 U2 Lw R B F Rw' Uw Fw L' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw B2 R D Uw' Rw2 D2 Bw' F2 D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw' B Fw2 L
*2. *Fw F2 Rw Bw' Lw' R2 U R' D F Uw2 F2 Rw' D L2 R' Fw Dw U2 L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' B2 L Rw' R' Uw' R Dw2 Rw F2 D' Rw2 D Dw' U2 R' B Bw Fw Dw' F Uw2 Rw2 B2 R2 D2 Uw2 U' B L2 F2 L' Uw' R' Dw2
*3. *Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' D Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 Uw' U2 F2 Lw' Bw' Rw' U L B2 Rw' Fw' D' B Fw2 R2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 R D' L Dw2 B2 F2 Uw' Lw Bw2 Fw2 R2 D' Dw2 Lw Uw' B R' F2 L D' F Dw2 B R' Bw2 L2 B' Fw2 R2 Dw Uw' U2 R'
*4. *Lw2 U' L' U' Rw2 R Dw2 Lw Dw L' Dw R' Uw B' Fw' L2 Dw' L Lw2 R2 B2 U2 L Rw2 D Uw Lw U' L2 Rw' Bw Fw2 Rw2 R Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw2 Dw Rw' B Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw2 Lw B2 D' Lw' D2 Dw' Bw2 R' D2 Uw2 U' L' Dw' Uw' U
*5. *B' F2 Rw' Dw B Fw F' Dw' U' Lw' R D' Bw Fw2 R D Bw' F2 L' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw F2 R2 D' U' Lw2 R' Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw' Fw' D R' B2 U R Fw U B' Bw2 F' L Uw' F' R Bw L' B' R2 Fw' U'

*6x6x6
1. *L' B' 2U2 3F' 2D 2B 2L 3R' 2R2 R' F U' 3F2 2D2 U F' 2D2 2B 2L U L 2L2 3R2 2R2 2D 2L D F' 3U U' B2 2L' 2R 2D 2F2 F 3U U' 2B2 3R2 2D' 2R 2F2 L 3U2 2U2 2L 2R2 2D2 R2 3U 2U2 B2 3U' L2 2R' 2D' F2 2R 3U B 2F' 3U' U2 L2 D' 2U2 B2 2B 2U2
*2. *2B 2F2 U 2B' 3F2 2D2 2L2 3U U2 2B 3U2 3R2 D2 2D 3U 2B F' U2 2L' 3R2 2U' B2 U2 L 2B2 2D 3R 2D 2U2 R' 3F' D U 3R2 3U' 3R2 U 2F' 2U R' D F L2 2L2 D' 2D2 3U 2U U2 B2 2B 3F' 2F' 3R2 2R2 R2 2D' 2R' B D' 2F' 2D' U2 2F 3U' 2R 3U2 2U2 L R'
*3. *2R' B2 D U 2L' 3R 2B2 R' 2B' F 3U 2R2 2B' 2U 2L' 2U 3R2 2U' B2 3U2 2F 2D2 B' R U 3R' 2R2 3F' F U 2B' D2 B2 2F 2L' 3R 2D U' L' 2F 3U2 2B 3F' 2F2 F D U' R U R' B2 3F' D 2F 3U' B2 F 3R' R2 2F2 3R2 2D' 3R2 3F 3R' 2R2 D 3F 2F U2
*4. *2D L 3R2 2F 2D' 2L 3R2 D2 2B2 F' 2U' U2 F' R2 2B2 3F' 3R2 3U U' B' L' R 3F F2 2U U 3F2 D' 3R 3F 3U2 3F D' F U2 F 2L2 F D2 2D 2U2 2L' 2F' F' D L 3U2 L2 2D' 3U2 U' L2 2L2 2R2 3F2 2D2 2U2 3F' L B 3R 2B D' 2D2 3U 2U' 2L2 2B' 3F2 3R
*5. *3U' U' 2F' 3U B 2D F' 3R R' 2D2 3F2 3R R2 B D' 3R' 3F2 D2 U2 2L 3F' 2F D' 3F2 2R 2D 2R 3F2 R 3F 2D 2R 3U' 2L2 D 2U2 L2 3F' R2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2U2 2B2 L2 2L2 2U2 2R 3F 2F F' 2L 2B' 3U2 2U2 F2 3R2 2D U' R 2D U' 2B 3F2 2D2 2U 3R 2B' U F2

*7x7x7
1. *2B2 D2 2U' 2L2 3L 3F' 2U' F 2D' B 2B' F L B 2F L 2U' 3R2 R' 2F' F 2R' B 3B' 2L 3L' 2R 3F 2L2 B2 3D 3F2 2F R 2D 2R2 U' B 2F' 3D' 3U' 3L' 2R 2B 3L2 3F F D2 2D' 2R R2 2F' 3D2 3B 3L2 3R2 U 3R2 2R' B 2F 2R 3U2 U' 2B' 3F2 L2 B2 2L 3L2 3F' 2D' 2B' 2F' 3D' 3R' 2D' 2B2 3B' 2F F2 U2 B' 3B L 2D' 3D 3U 2U U2 B 3B F 3D' L2 3B2 2R' 2F' 3R U
*2. *3F' 2R' 3B' 2R 2B 2D2 2U2 2F2 F' 3U' 3B L' 2L U2 2L' 3B 3L' 2R' R 2U U2 B' 2B2 2U' B2 2D' 3L2 3R 3F2 3U L' R U2 B2 3L 3D' 2R' U 3L 3U2 B' 3B L' R D' 3D 3U' 2F2 F 2L2 3L 2D L2 2L2 2U2 L' U' R2 2U 2F2 2U2 3R R 3U 3B F2 3D' 2U2 F' D 3U2 2U2 F' D2 3F' 2F2 3R' 3F D' U2 3L2 D2 B' 2D' 3U U2 2L' 3D2 3F2 3D2 2F2 D2 2R2 2B2 L 3B2 2F F2 L' R'
*3. *2R2 D' 3R2 R 2B' 2U' F2 3U 3B 3U 2B 3R' 2D' 2U' 2F 3R2 2D 2F 3R' U2 3B 3L2 3R' 2F 3D2 2B 3B' 3U2 R2 3B' 2F 2L 3L2 3D2 2L' 2D' L2 2R2 R U2 R2 2F' D' 2F' 2D 2F' L2 2L' 2U L2 R2 2F 3D2 2U U' 3L D' R' 2B2 3D 3L2 3B R' B2 2F 3U2 2U 3F 2U' 2B 3L 3R 3F 2L 3L2 R' U' B2 3D2 F2 3D2 2U2 U2 2L2 2R R2 3D 2R2 2U' 3F2 2L 3L 3R' 2R2 R' 2F' F2 3R2 3D 3U'
*4. *F' L' 3R' 2R 2U2 L' 2D' 2U2 U2 R' 2D2 F L 3R B 2D2 2F' 2D' 2L' 2B2 2L2 3R2 3D 3L' R 3U' 3B' 3F' 2D2 2L2 3L 3R2 B2 R' F 3U' 2B' L' U' 2R2 2F' 3U 2L' 2R F' 3U B' L' 2L 3B 3D2 3U 2L 3D' U' 2L2 R2 2D 3U2 2F L' 3D2 B' 2B 2F2 L 3R2 D' L 3R2 2B 3F2 2F L' R' 3D' L 3D' 3U2 3B 3F2 2D' 3F' L2 3B2 2L' D' 3U' 2U2 B' 3L' 2U2 3R' 2B2 3D2 2U' U 3R2 B2 3R'
*5. *3F' 2L' 2U' R 2U2 3R2 F2 3U F 3R' 3D2 R' B2 D2 2R 2B' 2L2 3L2 R U 3B' D 3F2 2L' 3U 2B2 2F 2D' 3R2 3B2 2D2 U 2R' 3D' 3R D' 3D' 3L 3D2 U' 2B 2D 2U2 L' D2 3R B 2B2 3F' F D 2L' 2B2 2R' B' 3D2 R' 2U' 2R' D 3U' 3L2 3F2 D 3F U' 3L2 3R2 R 2U2 2R 3U' 2F' L 3D 3L' B' 3B' 2L' B' 2D2 L2 2B' 3U 3B2 L' 2U2 3L 3R U' B2 3U 2U 3L 2R' R2 3F 2U2 2F D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F' R' U2 F2 R2
*2. *R U2 R' F2 R U F2 U'
*3. *U' R2 U2 R' F U' F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L B L U R2 L F U' L2 R F L B2 R' L' F L2 D R2 Fw Uw2
*2. *R' D F2 U2 L2 R F D U' F B2 L B F2 L B L' D L2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *F' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 R D L' B2 D' B' U2 F' L' B' F2 L D' F2 Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R U2 R' B' Fw' R' B2 R2 Uw U2 L2 R B' L R' U2 L' F2 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 L Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw U L D' U2 L R' F2
*2. *Rw2 D Uw' U' L2 Rw R' D2 Uw' F Uw R F' Uw' B2 Uw F Rw2 F' U' L Rw2 R Fw2 F' L Rw2 Fw' U2 R F' D' U2 B2 Fw L2 Rw U B Rw
*3. *Fw2 F' U2 B R Uw' R Fw2 D Uw R B' F2 Rw2 D Uw' U2 R' F2 R2 D F2 L' R B2 U2 Fw' D L D' U2 Fw' Rw' B' F D Uw' L' Rw' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw2 Uw Lw' Rw' Bw Dw Lw' F' D2 Dw F Lw' R' U R' Bw Fw D2 Dw Fw' F' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 B' L Fw2 Dw U' Bw' F Dw2 Bw L2 Fw2 D' Dw R2 Dw Lw2 D Uw2 Bw2 L' U2 L U' F' Uw' Bw' Fw L Lw2 Rw Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2
*2. *R2 D Fw Lw R B F D2 Dw2 Uw' R D2 Uw' L' Bw Uw' L' B2 Bw2 Lw B' D' Bw Uw2 L Fw Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' D' B Bw' Fw' F2 D2 Fw' D Uw2 Bw2 R F D' Fw2 L B2 Fw Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 Lw2 B' Bw2 Uw
*3. *D2 Dw Fw2 Dw2 B' R' D' Dw2 Rw2 B' Dw2 U F U2 Bw' R' D2 Dw Bw' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw Fw' D2 L' Fw L2 Rw' U R2 Bw' R D L R2 Uw2 L2 Rw Bw' L2 U2 L' Lw' Dw B F2 R2 D Lw Fw F2 L' Lw R Uw B' Fw F' L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2U2 L' 2L 3R 2R' U2 3R' 2R2 D' 2D2 3R' D' R F' R 3U2 U2 L 2R2 3U' 3R2 F 2L2 3R' 3U2 F L' 2R 2D2 2U' 2R2 3F 2F' L' D2 3F2 2L' B2 2U2 B R U' 2F 2D 2F 3R2 B' 3F' F2 L' D 2D' 3U' 3F' F' 2R D' L 2U 2B2 3F 3U2 L 3R' B R' 3U2 F2 U2 R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L 2F2 2L' U F2 3R2 3D 2U' 2B 2L2 D L R2 2F D U2 3F 3R2 2U2 U 3F' 3D 3U' F 3R 2R 3D2 2L' R' 2D 2U' 3R R' 3D2 2R2 2B' 3F 2L2 3R 2R 2B 3F F 3L 3B' 2D2 3U2 2U' 2L' 3B' L 3L' 3U2 2L 2D' 3F 3D' L 3L' 2B2 3B' D' 3F 2F2 3D 2R' B 3U' L' D' R 2B2 3U2 2B 3F' 2U 3B L 3U2 F2 2L2 2F 2L2 2U' F2 3U R2 3U 2U' 2R2 U2 B 3F2 2D 3U L2 3D U' 3F 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U' L' U R2 L2 B L2 B2 F' R2 D B2 D2 F R L U D2 F2 U' F Rw Uw'
*2. *R L F B U' B2 U2 D2 B L B2 D' F U' D' R D B2 R' Fw Uw2
*3. *F' D2 U2 L' F D2 B L2 B2 F2 L2 B L' B' R F' B' L F2 U' D Fw' Uw'
*4. *R' B2 R F' L F B2 U B2 L U' F2 B D R' F2 B L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*5. *F' B D' U' L F' U B' F D L F2 U' L' U2 R B L' R2 F' L' Fw' Uw'
*6. *D2 U L U' F U F D' F' D' L' R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D Rw
*7. *B2 F D2 R' F U' D' R2 D2 L' F L D2 U L F' U2 L2 F2 B' Rw2 Uw
*8. *F' L R D' F2 D L U' R2 U2 B U R2 F2 L' D2 R2 F' B2 R2 L' Fw
*9. *L' R' F2 U2 D R' L2 U R2 D2 B' D' F2 B2 U' D R' F D Fw Uw'
*10. *F D2 U L' D R' B2 R D R' B2 F' L B L F R2 F2 D R2 U2 Rw Uw2
*11. *B U F B' U' L2 U D' R U' R2 F L2 R2 F' U' F2 B2 R2 L D Fw' Uw'
*12. *B2 U L' U B2 U2 B U' D' L2 B2 L D B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U Fw' Uw
*13. *L' F2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B L' U' L2 F' U' R F' R' F2 L U' L2 Fw'
*14. *L2 F' R2 F R2 B D L2 D B R' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 L F2 R2 Fw Uw2
*15. *U' F' D2 L' U R' U D2 R D' R2 L F2 R2 U' R U2 R2 L' B' R' Fw Uw2
*16. *D2 F2 R' D' U' F D2 F' U' L F2 U2 L2 R2 U R L' B R U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*17. *U2 F' R B D2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 B2 F' D2 U' L2 B' D2 U L2 R' Fw' Uw'
*18. *R2 D F D2 L R2 F B D2 B' U B U2 D F' B L U2 F Rw' Uw'
*19. *R2 D L2 B2 F U2 L2 D2 R D L F B2 U2 F2 U' B' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *U2 F U' F2 D' L' U' B' D2 L D U2 B' L' B U' D R' B R2 U' Fw Uw'
*21. *U L2 F L' R2 D L' U' B' D' B2 L' U2 B2 F U' L' F' L' U2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *L' D' R2 U' R F2 R' F' U F' L B' D' F' R2 L U R L' U R' Fw Uw'
*23. *B' L2 B2 F' R D2 B D B2 R' U2 R2 U D2 R' D B L2 F R L2 Fw' Uw
*24. *U2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 B L U B D2 B' D2 L2 B' F' D L2 B2 R' U' Fw' Uw2
*25. *F2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 U' D' F' B L2 F' B R U D' L' U D' Fw' Uw
*26. *B F' U B U D R B2 D' R' B2 U2 R F D' L2 B R' U2 F2 Rw Uw2
*27. *L' U2 D' F2 R' F2 B2 D2 R2 D L' F2 B U2 B' U2 R' F2 D R Fw Uw2
*28. *D' R L' U' B' L2 D' R' B' L U' D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F R' B' Rw' Uw2
*29. *U2 F' R2 D' F' R' F2 L' B' D F2 B L' U2 F' B' R D U Fw' Uw
*30. *L2 R' D' U2 L F' U2 D' B' F D2 L' D2 L D' L' F R2 B D' U' Fw' Uw2
*31. *D2 F2 U' F' B' R' F' B' L B' D F2 R' L2 U F' B2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*32. *U2 B D F2 U2 F' L2 B' L F2 D' R' L2 D F' R2 D2 F U' L' Fw Uw
*33. *L R' D2 L' F D' B R' L' U R D2 B2 L2 R U L2 F' R2 Fw Uw
*34. *L' B2 F L R2 B L F D2 R L F U' R' F' R' U L2 U' D R' Fw' Uw2
*35. *D' B F R2 F2 R' D' U' B2 U2 R2 D L' R2 D' R2 U2 R' B2 Rw Uw2
*36. *R' U F' B R L D' U B F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F B' R U' F' U2 Fw Uw2
*37. *B R2 D' F' D F2 B' D R' B' L R' D' U2 F B L' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*38. *D2 U' R2 U2 R' U D' R' U2 B2 F' L R2 F' L' B2 U2 D' F2 R' L' Fw' Uw2
*39. *F' R L F2 D' R' F2 R2 U' L2 F B' U2 B' R2 L F U' F R Fw'
*40. *R D' L' R2 B' R L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D U2 L F' L' D Fw Uw'
*41. *L2 U' F2 D L U2 B U2 L F2 R B2 L' B D L2 D' U L2 D' B Rw Uw2
*42. *R F L' B F' L' F B U2 B R2 U2 D2 F' R F2 U' D R U2 D2 Fw Uw2
*43. *R2 D' F L' B2 U' D2 R' F' U D' B' F U L B2 F' D L' F2 L Fw' Uw2
*44. *D' U2 B2 R' F2 U' R D2 L2 D' L F2 R2 D' R2 D B' D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*45. *D B R U2 R F' R D2 L' F2 R' F U D2 B' R U2 R' F' D' U2 Rw Uw2
*46. *F L R2 F2 D2 L' U' F' L' R2 D2 L' U' R U2 L' U2 R' F' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*47. *R U2 D' R B2 R2 B' D F R' U D L R2 U' R2 B' R' F' Rw2 Uw
*48. *F B' L D' U2 L D L' R2 U R' F U2 R D2 L' B R F' R F' Rw2 Uw
*49. *U' D F R B2 D' B2 R B R' B' D' R' B' R' F R F' L' Fw' Uw2
*50. *B2 U2 R B2 L' D L2 D2 F U R2 L' F L F B L2 F2 D U2 L Fw' Uw'
*51. *L2 D' B' U' B2 R B2 R' F' L2 F U' F B' D' F B' U' R2 Fw Uw'
*52. *F2 L' R B' R2 B2 D' U L' U' F2 L2 D B' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 Rw Uw'
*53. *U2 B U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F D F U2 L' R' F B2 D' F2 D2 Fw' Uw
*54. *D' R' F2 D B L F B R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L' R2 U' F' D' R' U' Rw' Uw'
*55. *R' D2 R' F' B' D F B D' B' F' D2 L2 U' F U' F2 R2 U' Rw'
*56. *F2 R' B2 U2 B' R' B R' L' U' B2 L' R D2 U' L' R F L2 Fw' Uw
*57. *L' B' R B' R' B' D F U2 B' D2 B2 R2 D U2 R B L R D' Rw2 Uw2
*58. *R B2 D B' L' D' F2 L' R2 F' R2 F R' D R' B D2 F U2 F' Rw Uw2
*59. *R2 B' F R L D' U R2 F2 U D' F' B D2 L F' D R B' R D Rw2 Uw
*60. *B' F' U2 F U' R' B F2 U2 B R2 U F' B2 D L B' L' R2 F2 U Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 L2 U D' R D2 F' U2 B D R L2 B2 D2 R' B2 R U2 R2 D2 B2
*2. *L2 D L2 D R2 D F2 U L2 D R2 F R U' B2 F D' B2 L U R2
*3. *F2 R2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 U' L' D' B L U2 L2 B D' F
*4. *F2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F' U L2 B2 L' F' L2 D' R' B'
*5. *L2 F D2 B' L2 F R2 D2 R2 B F2 L' B' U F2 U' L R D2 R' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 B2 R D2 F U2 B U' B2 R U F2 U2 D B2 L2 U D L2
*2. *U F2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' F' U2 L' F' L2 U' B L' D2 F
*3. *B2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D' U' L' U2 B' R2 U R2 F' D L2 R'
*4. *F R L2 D2 L F' L' U B2 D F D2 F L2 F U2 F2 R2 B' D2 B'
*5. *D2 B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B L' F2 U L' D' R U2 F' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 B D2 L2 F D L F2 R2
*2. *B2 R U2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B L R U' B' D2 F' L2 B2 F2
*3. *U B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D B U' R2 D2 L F' D2 U2 L' R'
*4. *D B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U R B2 D' L R2 B U F' L2 R'
*5. *B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 R B' R2 B' D' U' L2 D' F D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 U R D2 R U2 B' R D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U R F2 U' F2 U F R2
*3. *U' F' D2 B R' L' B U' F2 R U2 L2 F R2 B L2 U2 F' B' D2 B2
*4. *B Uw U2 L Rw' D2 B2 F2 L2 Fw' F Rw B2 F' U B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F' L B' L' B2 F Uw' L' U Fw2 F D L D R U L2 Rw2 R Fw' R

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 R2 F' U' F2 U R' F2 U
*3. *B2 R' D' F D R' D2 L' U B2 L2 U' D' R2 U R2 F2 U F2
*4. *L' D Uw' F' Uw' U' Rw R2 U' R Uw' Fw2 L' Rw' B' D B2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 B Fw2 L R Uw B' F2 Rw U' Rw Uw' B' L' B Fw2 F'
*5. *B' Rw F2 D2 Dw' U2 L2 Lw2 F L2 Lw R2 Uw Fw2 U' Fw L' U' F D' U B2 L' U Fw U' B2 U Rw' U2 F2 D Dw2 Fw2 F2 D B' Bw' Lw' D R' F L' R B' L Uw' L' Uw2 L Bw2 R B Lw2 Bw Fw2 D' Bw R B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' F' R2 U R F R' F2 R
*3. *R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' F R D' B2 F' R' D U F2 R'
*4. *F Uw Fw' L F Rw' Fw2 F2 R2 B2 Fw F L' F2 L' Fw Uw L2 Fw' L2 U' Rw2 R' B' D' L2 D2 U' Rw' Uw F' L' Rw2 B' D Uw' Fw' R Fw L2
*5. *B2 Fw' Lw Rw B2 Lw' Bw Lw' B2 Bw Fw' R' D Dw2 Uw2 Rw Bw' Fw' D' U F' D2 Uw2 B L Rw' Fw' R Bw2 R' D Dw B L' B' D F R Bw Fw Dw2 Lw2 Rw' D2 Uw' U2 B Lw Uw Fw2 U2 Bw' Dw' Uw U' Bw' D R2 Uw B
*6. *2F' U B2 2L' 2B 3U' B 2F2 2U' U 2B 3F' 2U2 B2 2B' F' 3U F' R D 3R2 3F2 2R2 2F2 L R' D2 2F' 2L' 3U 3F L2 2R U2 2B' 2F' 2R2 2B 2U' B' 2F 2U U' B' 2U2 3R2 2D2 R B' 3F' F2 L 2R2 R F' L2 D2 2L 2R2 R F 2R2 D2 2R' 2F 2D' U' 2F 2R' F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F2 R F2 R F2 R2 U' F' U'
*3. *B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R' F L' B' D R2 F2 L2 U2 L R2
*4. *Uw' Fw' R' Fw2 F' Uw' L' Fw' D Fw' F' U' Rw R' D' U' F2 D2 L Fw2 Uw2 U' R' B2 Rw2 D R2 B' D B' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 F' D' Rw2 B' Uw F'
*5. *U2 Fw2 Uw' Lw2 B' L Rw2 R2 U' L2 F2 Dw' Bw' F Rw2 D Bw Rw2 F' Dw Uw R Bw Lw2 R D B2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' B Dw2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' D' Rw' F R Dw' Uw2 U Rw' Bw2 L Dw2 F' Uw Fw Uw' Lw' R Fw' Uw2 B' Bw R Bw2
*6. *3F' 2F2 3U B2 3R2 2U' U 3F2 3R' 2R' R' 2B 2D2 R2 3U' 2F' 2L' 3R' 2D L 2L' 2R' 2F2 3R' 2R 3U' L D' 3U U 2L 3U L 2F' 2R2 2U 2B2 R' 3U2 2L2 2D 2U' F2 U 2R' 3F F' L' 3U2 L2 2R' U2 3R2 2B2 D' 2D' 2L R2 D2 2L D2 2L2 3R 2B R2 2U2 U' 2R 3F' 3R
*7. *3L' 2B 3L2 F' 3U' 2U 2B' 3F2 2D 2R R' 3U2 2L' B2 3B2 U2 L' 3B2 2L2 U' B R D' 3U2 2B' 3B 2R' 2U' U' F L R' 3D' 2B 3F 3R F 3R D 3B 2F 2L' 2U2 L' 3D2 2R' D 2U2 3B2 3R2 2R2 2B' 3F' L' 3B2 3L2 R2 2U' U' 2B2 L' 2R2 2D' U2 3B2 2F' 2D 2U' 2L' 3R2 2U2 B2 3U2 2B 3B' 3F2 F 3L 2F' 2R' B' 2B' F2 3L' U B' 3F' 3U' F' U2 L2 3L D' 2L 3F F2 3U2 B2 2B2 U2

*Clock
1. *UR5- DR4- DL1- UL5- U4- R3- D3+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R4- D0+ L6+ ALL2+ DL
*2. *UR1+ DR3- DL0+ UL6+ U6+ R2- D1+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U3+ R3- D1+ L2+ ALL5- DR DL UL
*3. *UR1- DR3- DL4+ UL5- U5- R6+ D6+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R0+ D2+ L0+ ALL2- DL UL
*4. *UR4- DR2- DL5+ UL3- U3- R0+ D3- L5- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R4+ D2- L4- ALL3- DR
*5. *UR1- DR3+ DL6+ UL5- U1+ R2- D3+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R4- D6+ L4+ ALL1+ DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L B' U' L' U R L' l' b'
*2. *R U B' R U R' U R B' l b
*3. *L U' R' U' B R' U l' r' u'
*4. *U L' B' R B R B' L l' r' u
*5. *U L U B' L' B' R U' l r

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (5, -2) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(4, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 2)
*3. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) /
*5. *(0, 5) / (4, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)

*Skewb
1. *L' U L U R L B' R B' U'
*2. *L R' U' R U L' U' B U' B' U'
*3. *L R L U B' U L' B' U' B' U'
*4. *U R U' R L' U' B R U B' U'
*5. *R B L R L' B R B' L' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U R' U' F2 R U' F' R2 F2 U
*3. *R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' F L' B D' R2 B R2 U'
*4. *Rw' D2 L2 Uw B2 Fw Rw' Uw' U L2 D Uw' U2 L Rw2 R2 F Rw' R2 F L2 D F' D Uw Rw2 U B2 Uw' R' Uw2 L' U Fw2 Uw U' B2 Rw2 B Fw'
*5. *R Bw' Fw2 F' L' Fw U B Bw Fw2 F2 D B2 Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw2 B Dw L2 R2 Fw F' Lw Bw' U B' F2 Dw2 U2 Bw Fw U2 Lw' Uw Fw2 D U' Lw Bw2 R Dw Lw F' D R2 D' U2 Rw D' Uw2 L R2 D L2 U Rw Dw B' Bw
*OH. *F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 R' B F' R' F' U' F
*Clock. *UR2- DR1- DL5- UL3- U4- R0+ D3+ L1- ALL4- y2 U3- R2+ D4+ L5- ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' B' R' L R' B' L' B U l' b u
*Skewb. *R U L' R B' L' U B' L B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (-3, 4) /


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (May 8, 2018)

3x3- (26.43), 25.33, 23.25, (21.43), 24.52 = 24.37

4x4- (1:24.59), (1:47.75), 1:44.47, 1:30.92, 1:26.50 = 1:34.06

5x5- (3:49.77), 4:18.04, (6:17.52), 4:37.23, 3:56.30 = 4:17.19


----------



## Reprobate (May 8, 2018)

2x2 - 8.74, 10.63, (13.35), (8.05), 10.03 = 9.80
3x3 - 23.31, (30.56), (23.21), 29.50, 28.15 = 26.99
4x4 - (1:10.25), 1:16.65, 1:20.41, (1:35.77), 1:18.01 = 1:18.36
5x5 - 2:26.55, 2:32.65, (2:16.30), (2:38.74), 2:30.74 = 2:29.98
6x6 - 4:08.57, (4:27.54), (3:57.81), 4:06.73, 4:09.16 = 4:08.15
7x7 - 6:03.72, (6:09.90), (5:19.00), 5:19.42, 6:02.33 = 5:48.49


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 8, 2018)

2x2 : 4.90, (5.14), 5.11, (4.13), 4.76 = 4.92
3x3 : 14.06, (15.98), 14.15, (11.73), 12.72 = 13.64
4x4 : 50.88, (47.29), (53.54), 50.44, 50.73 = 50.68
5x5 : (1:27.63), 1:36.65, 1:37.40, 1:34.73, (1:38.81) = 1:36.26
6x6 : 2:48.12, (3:07.42), 2:44.23, 2:39.17, (2:38.71) = 2:43.84
7x7 : 3:58.00, 3:53.02, 3:56.26, (3:51.91), (4:11.32) = 3:55.76
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 38.09, (39.08), 31.49, (30.79), 34.83 = 34.80
FEET :
MTS : (46.12), (56.60), 49.69, 47.07, 49.53 = 48.76
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:11.92
2-5 Relay : 3:00.74
2-6 Relay : 5:48.95
2-7 Relay : 9:53.42
Clock : 13.82, 14.67, (DNF), (13.29), 14.04 = 14.18
Megaminx : 1:33.75, (1:42.09), (1:28.52), 1:29.51, 1:30.82 = 1:31.36
Pyraminx : 4.62, (4.60), (5.98), 5.45, 5.64 = 5.24
Square-1 : 26.36, 24.78, (18.13), 25.50, (32.26) = 25.55
Skewb : 6.03, (8.06), 7.33, (5.75), 7.98 = 7.11
Kilominx : 38.39, 33.06, 35.63, (26.61), (38.69) = 35.69
Mini Guildford : 6:35.02


----------



## Lili Martin (May 8, 2018)

4x4 : (1:54.15), (2:03.47), 2:02.25, 1:55.96, 1:58.81 = 1:59.01
5x5 : 3:38.89, 3:35.16, (3:55.84), (3:34.42), 3:46.40 = 3:40.15
7x7 : (11:24.43),10:46.52, 10:05.39, 10:52.87, (10:03.09) = 10:34.93


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2018)

2x2: (3.000), 4.362, (4.699), 3.000, 4.332 = 3.898
Great average for me. 3 flat twice lol
3x3: 10.433, (9.399), 11.228, 10.867, (12.461) = 10.843
Really good average for me
4x4: 46.226, 47.832, (41.226), 43.926, (49.700) = 45.995
Also very good for me
5x5: (1:38.161), 1:30.566, 1:32.167, 1:31.400, (1:24.400) = 1:31.378
Pretty consistent and decent
6x6: 2:48.409 average, 2:31.569 single
Forgot to save my times before clearing for 7x7, but I got the average. PB single.
7x7: (5:03.437), 4:44.426, 5:00.179, 4:48.233, (4:40.534) = 4:50.946
Nice average, haven't practiced 7x7 in a while.
2BLD: 35.470, DNF (25.058), 41.767 = 35.470
Tried to go faster on the second one; twisted a corner the wrong way.
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
 Last one I did a slice the wrong way on the last comm
OH: 21.100, 17.768, 19.334, (DNF (16.215)), (15.367) = 19.401
Accidently did Fw' instead of F' at the end. Should have been a 17.77 PB average. Still decent though.
Feet: (2:30.266), 2:12.201, 2:06.668, (2:04.298), 2:25.767 = 2:14.879
I don't do feet, but this is good I guess
MTS: 1:28.200, 3:01.601, (DNF (1:02)), DNF (2:09), (1:22.932) = DNF
First time doing MTS, lol
Pyraminx: 6.562, (8.600), 7.337, 7.799, (4.834) = 7.233
Bad for me, but it's just Pyra so who cares.
Megaminx: (54.567), 52.533, 46.268, (41.781), 47.933 = 48.918
Great single, bad average. Should have done two more warmup solves, lol
Skewb: (13.432), (31.861), 17.271, 14.360, 14.000 = 15.210
Pop on the second solve. I suck at Skewb, lol.
Sq-1: 30.361, 47.741, (19.560), (53.276), 39.245 = 39.116
I have nothing to say about this
Clock: 14.639, 14.865, 13.501, (13.355), (15.834) = 14.335
Pretty good; very consistent
2-4: 58.637 (PB)
Very improvable PB, but still good.
2-5: 2:32.667
Not super good, but ok.
2-6: 5:25.355
Never actually done 2-6 before. 5:30 was my estimate, so good I guess.
2-7: 11:00.702
Been trying to get sub-10 for like a year...
Kilominx: (19.774), (25.799), 19.835, 23.647, 21.345 = 21.609
Really good average!
Mini Guildford: 5:37.925
Mistakes all over the place; very bad


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 10, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> Kilominx: (19.774), (25.799), 19.835, 23.647, 21.345 = 21.609
> Really good average!


Nice average and well done. My 5 week streak has come to an end.


----------



## AcuberCubes (May 10, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-10
avg of 5: 14.65
3x3
Time List:
1. 14.96 
2. 14.28 
3. 14.71 
4. (12.27) 
5. (15.82)


----------



## cuber314159 (May 10, 2018)

5x5x5: 
*5:* 01:56.09 x
*4:* 01:33.69 x
*3:* 01:53.65 
*2:* 01:42.29 
*1:* 01:53.16 
OH:
*5:* 00:32.21 
*4:* 00:29.25 
*3:* 00:34.81 x
*2:* 00:26.42 
*1:* 00:26.20 x
3x3x3: 
*5:* 00:13.55 x
*4:* 00:12.02 x
*3:* 00:10.67 x
*2:* 00:12.48 x
*1:* 00:12.12 x


----------



## Cuberstache (May 10, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Nice average and well done. My 5 week streak has come to an end.


Haha, thanks. You'll probably still win the overall competition, considering that I DNFed 3BLD and MTS... Well, today I'll probably do feet and Mini Guildford.


----------



## Zaksox (May 10, 2018)

3x3 20.02 25.26 23.80 24.90 30.37


----------



## Thom S. (May 11, 2018)

3x3:
25.29
28.10
29.66
30.70
27.68

OH:
59.47
50.99
1:02.76
58.18
48.74

Square-1:
17.95
18.73
16.12
15.86
14.78

Megaminx:
2:31.83
2:30.80
2:54.74
3:59.48
2:53.94


----------



## asacuber (May 13, 2018)

so i enetered my results for pyra on the site and got a timer malfunction on the first solve, then i decided to leave it as 0.00, meaning it would be marked by dns.
then i got 4,3,4,4. I enetered my times and comment and clicked on update my results.
however when i was redirected to the weekly view my times werent there for pyra.
clicked manual entry and couldnt find my times too.
??? im going on vacation now so plese fix this issue  thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2018)

asacuber said:


> so i enetered my results for pyra on the site and got a timer malfunction on the first solve, then i decided to leave it as 0.00, meaning it would be marked by dns.
> then i got 4,3,4,4. I enetered my times and comment and clicked on update my results.
> however when i was redirected to the weekly view my times werent there for pyra.
> clicked manual entry and couldnt find my times too.
> ??? im going on vacation now so plese fix this issue  thanks


Thank you for pointing this out; I was able to reproduce the issue.

For those who are wondering, this only happens if you are using the manual entry capability from the timer page. I discovered that if you leave the time as zero and click Save, it allows you to enter the other times, but doesn't update the scramble, so I would assume you must have used the scrambles from another place (like the Forum entry here) to do the solves, which makes sense.

I cannot work on this problem now, but I will try to work on it tonight, and I will fix it as soon as I can. I'm very sorry for losing your times.


----------



## Clément B. (May 13, 2018)

2x2 : (4.80), (6.75), 5.40, 5.79, 4.97 = 5.39
3x3 : 16.41, (20.62), 16.05, (14.94), 19.18 = 17.21
4x4 : 1:20.72, (1:26.74), (1:09.93), 1:19.11, 1:24.12 = 1:21.32
234 Relay : 1:54.08
3x3 oh : 35.12, (35.21), 28.56, 33.92, (28.33) = 32.53
Pyraminx : 8.40, (12.92), 11.30, (4.76) PB !!!, 9.70 = 9.80
Skewb : (5.30), 9.94, 11.29, (12.40), 8.81 = 10.01
Megaminx : 2:09.90, 1:09.58, 2:10.42, (1:57.68), (2:10.56) = 2:06.47


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thank you for pointing this out; I was able to reproduce the issue.
> 
> For those who are wondering, this only happens if you are using the manual entry capability from the timer page. I discovered that if you leave the time as zero and click Save, it allows you to enter the other times, but doesn't update the scramble, so I would assume you must have used the scrambles from another place (like the Forum entry here) to do the solves, which makes sense.
> 
> I cannot work on this problem now, but I will try to work on it tonight, and I will fix it as soon as I can. I'm very sorry for losing your times.


I looked at this problem some more. The code is set up to treat a DNS for the first solve as a request to delete an entire event's data. (It was like this before I started making changes.) This can be a useful feature, and I'm not sure I want to remove it.

What you should do if you have a timer malfunction is to generate a new scramble yourself and use your newly generated scramble for your replacement solve. In a normal competition, an extra set of scrambles (generated by the delegate in advance) would provide the alternate scramble here, so you should do the same as would be done in a real competition. So the idea would be to replace the first solve result immediately with the replacement scramble result, and then move on from there.

I might still try to figure out a better way to protect against losing data like what happened to you before, but I would definitely prefer that people not enter DNS for timer malfunctions, but rather replace the result with another attempt with a different scramble.

Again, I'm sorry for your lost data; I'll see if I can figure out a way to protect against it, but it might take me a while to do it.


----------



## asacuber (May 14, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2018)

Results for week 19, wow, we got a split first place! Does not happen often .
So congratulations to cubeshepherd and jaysammey77 and then also the cubingwizard

*2x2x2*(113)

 1.48 Khairur Rachim
 1.91 applezfall
 1.92 oskarinn
 1.99 asacuber
 2.06 cubeshepherd
 2.36 Ethan Horspool
 2.43 turtwig
 2.44 TheDubDubJr
 2.62 DhruvA
 2.69 Jscuber
 2.72 thecubingwizard
 2.73 ExultantCarn
 2.87 OriginalUsername
 2.96 ichcubegern
 2.98 tdm
 2.99 2017LAMB06
 3.04 RobinCube
 3.08 G2013
 3.15 mihnea3000
 3.20 Tx789
 3.20 [email protected]
 3.25 Mcuber5
 3.30 DGCubes
 3.37 Sixstringcal
 3.42 Competition Cuber
 3.49 Marcus Siu
 3.51 AidanNoogie
 3.53 CaptainB
 3.72 jaysammey777
 3.73 2016LAIL01
 3.74 jancsi02
 3.77 Jami Viljanen
 3.90 MartinN13
 3.90 CuberStache
 3.98 leudcfa
 4.03 sigalig
 4.14 OJ Cubing
 4.18 PixelWizard
 4.25 tolgakantarci
 4.29 TipsterTrickster
 4.30 Kris Gonnella
 4.34 E-Cuber
 4.42 BradenTheMagician
 4.45 The Blockhead
 4.45 [email protected]
 4.47 dhafin
 4.49 speedcuber71
 4.66 NathanaelCubes
 4.74 epride17
 4.76 CornerCutter
 4.82 PlatonDranchuk
 4.91 Corner Twist Cubing
 4.92 bacyril
 4.99 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.99 Oatch
 5.00 Bogdan
 5.03 Keenan Johnson
 5.03 Ianwubby
 5.04 yghklvn
 5.06 sam596
 5.08 FaLoL
 5.19 Rubiksdude4144
 5.27 whatshisbucket
 5.29 tigermaxi
 5.31 Elysian_Hunter
 5.39 Clément B.
 5.48 swankfukinc
 5.51 hotufos
 5.54 obelisk477
 5.56 topppits
 5.60 MCuber
 5.66 Emir Yusuf
 5.73 abunickabhi
 5.85 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.85 miasponseller
 5.88 YY
 5.90 Dale Nash
 5.96 mrjames113083
 5.99 Aerospry
 6.00 ican97
 6.03 James Behrle
 6.20 CubingRF
 6.22 VDel_234_
 6.28 kumato
 6.29 SpartanSailor
 6.36 Cuber/Drummer
 6.44 Lewis
 6.53 motionglitch
 6.55 PotatoesAreUs
 6.66 theos
 6.77 kbrune
 6.80 Glomnipotent
 6.98 brad711
 7.07 redoxxy
 7.62 [GD] Frostbyte
 7.73 speedcube.insta
 7.81 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.90 dschieses
 8.34 Bubbagrub
 8.46 thunderbell cuber
 8.93 WillyTheWizard
 9.39 GTregay
 9.50 RyuKagamine
 9.67 Mike Hughey
 9.70 FireCuber
 9.80 Reprobate
 10.82 dnguyen2204
 12.09 Jacck
 13.44 Necross
 14.99 SuperCheese
 15.80 MatsBergsten
 19.56 ronjalundblad
 26.50 shawnbyday
*3x3x3 *(138)

 8.32 Khairur Rachim
 8.37 Ethan Horspool
 8.48 DCG
 8.93 jaysammey777
 9.15 OriginalUsername
 9.17 PeterH2N
 9.29 cubeshepherd
 9.59 speedcuber71
 9.83 PixelWizard
 9.93 jancsi02
 10.09 ExultantCarn
 10.10 thecubingwizard
 10.29 DGCubes
 10.32 mihnea3000
 10.54 TheDubDubJr
 10.56 turtwig
 10.84 CuberStache
 11.04 tdm
 11.07 Nikhil George
 11.17 ichcubegern
 11.20 [email protected]
 11.29 G2013
 11.55 Ianwubby
 11.65 applezfall
 11.65 2017LAMB06
 11.71 Marcus Siu
 11.89 DhruvA
 11.90 AidanNoogie
 11.96 CaptainB
 12.03 E-Cuber
 12.05 Keroma12
 12.11 obelisk477
 12.16 abunickabhi
 12.21 cuber314159
 12.21 TSTwist
 12.30 Keenan Johnson
 12.31 2016LAIL01
 12.32 asacuber
 12.43 tolgakantarci
 12.45 Jscuber
 12.46 miasponseller
 12.50 sigalig
 12.71 Mcuber5
 12.74 Rubiksdude4144
 12.82 Glomnipotent
 12.93 [email protected]
 12.96 FaLoL
 12.99 [email protected]
 13.25 ARandomCuber
 13.62 yghklvn
 13.64 bacyril
 13.80 sam596
 13.98 PlatonDranchuk
 13.99 xyzzy
 14.02 ican97
 14.18 oskarinn
 14.36 RobinCube
 14.37 tigermaxi
 14.55 MCuber
 14.60 Jami Viljanen
 14.65 AcuberCubes
 14.65 BradenTheMagician
 14.67 squashy_cuber
 14.97 Sixstringcal
 15.14 dhafin
 15.21 kji269
 15.26 OJ Cubing
 15.27 ComputerGuy365
 15.48 Tx789
 15.49 Elysian_Hunter
 15.68 CornerCutter
 15.69 PotatoesAreUs
 15.75 Dragos Cadariu
 15.88 buzzteam4
 16.12 SurfFee
 16.14 Aerospry
 16.28 Christopher_Cabrera
 16.42 Emir Yusuf
 16.58 AhmetYG
 16.62 Bogdan
 16.64 leudcfa
 17.01 whatshisbucket
 17.07 Oatch
 17.21 Clément B.
 17.37 elimescube
 17.37 speedcube.insta
 17.59 Thanapon087
 17.75 mrjames113083
 17.79 The Blockhead
 17.94 swankfukinc
 18.06 az897
 18.67 topppits
 18.75 VDel_234_
 18.84 EdubCubez
 18.93 epride17
 18.98 kumato
 19.11 kbrune
 19.12 motionglitch
 19.28 AdamRubiksCubed
 19.60 muchacho
 19.78 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.78 TipsterTrickster
 19.90 scylla
 19.97 X cuber
 20.06 brad711
 20.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.49 read
 20.86 GTregay
 20.95 oliviervlcube
 21.11 MartinN13
 21.53 Dale Nash
 21.58 SpartanSailor
 21.81 hotufos
 22.20 James Behrle
 22.48 theos
 23.07 Kris Gonnella
 23.24 Mike Hughey
 24.24 Lewis
 24.35 Cuber/Drummer
 24.36 THaQiF
 24.37 Petri Krzywacki
 24.65 Zaksox
 25.43 Bubbagrub
 25.70 CubingRF
 26.01 dnguyen2204
 26.82 One Wheel
 26.99 Reprobate
 28.48 Thom S.
 29.80 redoxxy
 31.15 dschieses
 31.15 WillyTheWizard
 31.83 Koala Cubes
 32.75 MatsBergsten
 35.22 Jacck
 36.16 RyuKagamine
 46.10 shawnbyday
 49.33 SuperCheese
 58.99 ronjalundblad
*4x4x4*(95)

 33.55 PeterH2N
 33.71 Ethan Horspool
 35.03 thecubingwizard
 35.75 Khairur Rachim
 35.98 jancsi02
 37.99 ichcubegern
 38.19 turtwig
 39.60 FaLoL
 40.06 OriginalUsername
 40.65 DCG
 41.22 jaysammey777
 41.52 Nikhil George
 41.93 speedcuber71
 42.24 G2013
 42.73 cubeshepherd
 42.84 AidanNoogie
 43.10 mihnea3000
 43.49 tdm
 43.49 2016LAIL01
 43.85 DGCubes
 44.19 DhruvA
 44.28 PixelWizard
 45.65 Ianwubby
 45.99 CuberStache
 46.39 Keenan Johnson
 47.18 Jscuber
 47.27 abunickabhi
 47.55 oskarinn
 47.73 Keroma12
 47.89 MCuber
 48.08 Marcus Siu
 50.59 2017LAMB06
 50.68 bacyril
 50.95 BradenTheMagician
 51.74 sigalig
 52.28 Mcuber5
 53.13 [email protected]
 53.23 obelisk477
 53.69 ican97
 54.07 E-Cuber
 55.23 mrjames113083
 55.27 CaptainB
 55.35 ComputerGuy365
 55.68 Glomnipotent
 55.83 applezfall
 56.43 Sixstringcal
 56.75 buzzteam4
 56.99 sam596
 57.54 Christopher_Cabrera
 59.36 leudcfa
 59.74 The Blockhead
 1:00.02 Elysian_Hunter
 1:00.07 Tx789
 1:01.97 PotatoesAreUs
 1:02.25 swankfukinc
 1:02.47 epride17
 1:05.14 Aerospry
 1:05.90 brad711
 1:06.77 Jami Viljanen
 1:08.67 elimescube
 1:08.83 CornerCutter
 1:09.56 Emir Yusuf
 1:10.78 Rubiksdude4144
 1:15.01 James Behrle
 1:15.21 topppits
 1:16.05 tigermaxi
 1:16.50 Bubbagrub
 1:17.75 kbrune
 1:18.36 Reprobate
 1:20.33 dhafin
 1:21.32 Clément B.
 1:24.08 hotufos
 1:24.38 EdubCubez
 1:25.87 Mike Hughey
 1:27.89 redoxxy
 1:30.19 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:30.48 Lewis
 1:30.49 One Wheel
 1:32.61 SpartanSailor
 1:33.10 motionglitch
 1:33.96 Petri Krzywacki
 1:34.11 oliviervlcube
 1:34.46 NathanaelCubes
 1:36.84 speedcube.insta
 1:38.56 kumato
 1:39.45 VDel_234_
 1:40.69 Cuber/Drummer
 1:41.01 dnguyen2204
 1:43.00 RyuKagamine
 1:43.87 GTregay
 1:55.14 thunderbell cuber
 1:59.01 Lili Martin
 2:00.56 Jacck
 2:13.23 PlatonDranchuk
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(72)

 1:07.54 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.58 Khairur Rachim
 1:10.89 thecubingwizard
 1:12.08 PixelWizard
 1:12.55 ichcubegern
 1:14.87 speedcuber71
 1:15.65 jaysammey777
 1:18.91 Nikhil George
 1:19.48 G2013
 1:21.81 FaLoL
 1:24.84 cubeshepherd
 1:24.97 AidanNoogie
 1:25.13 OriginalUsername
 1:29.35 jancsi02
 1:30.28 DhruvA
 1:30.31 Keroma12
 1:31.37 CuberStache
 1:31.65 abunickabhi
 1:32.35 Marcus Siu
 1:35.37 sigalig
 1:36.10 Jscuber
 1:36.26 bacyril
 1:37.09 Ianwubby
 1:37.71 mrjames113083
 1:38.56 Sixstringcal
 1:42.10 Keenan Johnson
 1:43.95 MCuber
 1:44.52 oskarinn
 1:44.67 Glomnipotent
 1:45.85 obelisk477
 1:49.17 OJ Cubing
 1:49.70 cuber314159
 1:50.64 PotatoesAreUs
 1:51.21 TipsterTrickster
 1:51.83 Mcuber5
 1:56.18 ican97
 1:56.80 The Blockhead
 1:58.92 az897
 1:59.48 leudcfa
 1:59.88 Christopher_Cabrera
 2:00.45 elimescube
 2:03.38 2016LAIL01
 2:05.57 epride17
 2:06.38 buzzteam4
 2:06.92 applezfall
 2:08.42 swankfukinc
 2:14.46 2017LAMB06
 2:19.00 brad711
 2:23.85 miasponseller
 2:23.90 Jami Viljanen
 2:25.91 h2f
 2:29.93 Rubiksdude4144
 2:29.98 Reprobate
 2:30.14 Lewis
 2:30.21 Aerospry
 2:31.11 CornerCutter
 2:31.96 One Wheel
 2:38.70 Mike Hughey
 2:42.05 topppits
 2:47.34 kbrune
 2:48.11 dhafin
 2:55.78 NathanaelCubes
 2:56.65 kumato
 2:58.58 redoxxy
 3:02.66 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:03.72 GTregay
 3:05.53 VDel_234_
 3:14.54 Jacck
 3:40.15 Lili Martin
 4:17.19 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(37)

 2:11.44 thecubingwizard
 2:19.73 PixelWizard
 2:22.38 jaysammey777
 2:27.84 ichcubegern
 2:40.89 FaLoL
 2:43.84 bacyril
 2:52.40 cubeshepherd
 2:52.68 Keroma12
 2:54.17 OriginalUsername
 3:00.44 Ianwubby
 3:00.91 abunickabhi
 3:11.36 DGCubes
 3:14.47 Marcus Siu
 3:32.01 The Blockhead
 3:39.87 Jscuber
 3:41.99 PotatoesAreUs
 3:49.43 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:51.01 oskarinn
 3:55.64 elimescube
 4:08.15 Reprobate
 4:12.44 leudcfa
 4:17.35 jancsi02
 4:20.66 swankfukinc
 4:25.75 Keenan Johnson
 4:30.75 ican97
 4:46.83 Mike Hughey
 4:55.03 Lykos
 5:02.89 Glomnipotent
 5:13.43 Jacck
 5:32.40 GTregay
 5:32.74 Lewis
 5:34.72 redoxxy
 7:28.56 VDel_234_
 DNF CuberStache
 DNF G2013
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF One Wheel
*7x7x7*(25)

 3:15.87 ichcubegern
 3:21.82 jaysammey777
 3:23.46 FaLoL
 3:24.26 thecubingwizard
 3:43.85 PixelWizard
 3:55.76 bacyril
 4:40.17 OriginalUsername
 4:50.94 CuberStache
 5:01.90 cubeshepherd
 5:14.30 The Blockhead
 5:30.36 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:42.42 Jscuber
 5:48.49 Reprobate
 6:31.15 leudcfa
 6:32.35 swankfukinc
 6:54.35 Glomnipotent
 7:06.21 One Wheel
 7:09.56 Mike Hughey
 7:20.15 RyuKagamine
 7:21.96 sam596
 7:29.06 Jacck
 8:16.79 GTregay
 9:01.09 theos
10:31.06 Lili Martin
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*3x3 one handed*(90)

 13.04 Khairur Rachim
 14.04 tdm
 15.35 PixelWizard
 16.53 ichcubegern
 16.68 GenTheThief
 17.05 mihnea3000
 17.10 tolgakantarci
 17.42 thecubingwizard
 17.57 turtwig
 17.96 cubeshepherd
 17.96 2017LAMB06
 18.73 Jscuber
 18.80 OriginalUsername
 18.92 DCG
 19.15 abunickabhi
 19.23 2016LAIL01
 19.39 DhruvA
 19.40 CuberStache
 19.54 jancsi02
 19.74 Mcuber5
 19.91 TheDubDubJr
 21.26 jaysammey777
 21.37 applezfall
 21.86 AidanNoogie
 22.50 DGCubes
 22.83 BradenTheMagician
 22.89 Glomnipotent
 23.28 AhmetYG
 23.32 oskarinn
 23.60 FaLoL
 24.58 TSTwist
 24.79 Marcus Siu
 25.34 leudcfa
 25.45 MCuber
 25.91 Sixstringcal
 26.86 Ianwubby
 27.30 dhafin
 27.94 Christopher_Cabrera
 28.07 sam596
 28.40 yghklvn
 28.47 muchacho
 28.48 Keenan Johnson
 29.29 cuber314159
 29.34 NathanaelCubes
 29.92 [email protected]
 30.57 Aerospry
 30.69 tigermaxi
 30.99 obelisk477
 31.72 [email protected]
 32.06 PlatonDranchuk
 32.23 SurfFee
 32.53 Clément B.
 32.62 Jami Viljanen
 32.84 ican97
 33.28 mrjames113083
 33.35 CaptainB
 33.91 ComputerGuy365
 34.64 Bogdan
 34.80 bacyril
 35.19 Rubiksdude4144
 35.34 OJ Cubing
 35.53 The Blockhead
 36.09 swankfukinc
 36.37 TipsterTrickster
 37.10 CornerCutter
 37.45 hotufos
 38.87 PotatoesAreUs
 39.01 speedcube.insta
 39.57 Emir Yusuf
 41.90 E-Cuber
 42.60 miasponseller
 43.02 Mike Hughey
 43.15 Bubbagrub
 43.70 epride17
 46.27 InlandEmpireCuber
 46.97 RyuKagamine
 48.63 AdamRubiksCubed
 50.36 Cuber/Drummer
 50.78 X cuber
 53.49 brad711
 53.61 Deri Nata Wijaya
 56.21 Thom S.
 1:01.64 VDel_234_
 1:01.73 Jacck
 1:07.76 scylla
 1:12.33 dnguyen2204
 1:12.77 SpartanSailor
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(15)

 1:00.49 cubeshepherd
 1:03.55 jaysammey777
 1:13.25 Bubbagrub
 1:20.97 T1_M0
 1:25.53 PixelWizard
 1:25.56 MartinN13
 1:29.67 OriginalUsername
 1:43.80 Christopher_Cabrera
 2:14.87 CuberStache
 2:15.57 abunickabhi
 2:19.33 RyuKagamine
 2:42.73 The Blockhead
 3:10.58 dhafin
 3:18.08 TipsterTrickster
 DNF redoxxy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(49)

 4.92 applezfall
 5.30 TheDubDubJr
 6.44 Khairur Rachim
 7.45 thecubingwizard
 7.49 asacuber
 7.99 turtwig
 11.83 G2013
 12.64 oskarinn
 12.93 ican97
 13.47 cubeshepherd
 13.79 jaysammey777
 13.80 sigalig
 15.30 abunickabhi
 16.61 dhafin
 19.21 OriginalUsername
 19.25 PixelWizard
 20.12 Rubiksdude4144
 22.21 OJ Cubing
 22.28 ExultantCarn
 23.95 MatsBergsten
 26.10 PlatonDranchuk
 26.62 Cuber/Drummer
 26.67 Mike Hughey
 27.30 redoxxy
 32.06 Deri Nata Wijaya
 34.42 kbrune
 35.47 CuberStache
 37.27 tdm
 41.51 Oatch
 48.56 FaLoL
 49.32 dnguyen2204
 51.59 Glomnipotent
 52.83 SpartanSailor
 54.52 Jacck
 55.20 WillyTheWizard
 59.51 Keenan Johnson
 1:00.10 2017LAMB06
 1:00.25 Bubbagrub
 1:02.22 whatshisbucket
 1:07.15 AidanNoogie
 1:10.96 Bogdan
 1:21.09 CornerCutter
 2:03.90 tigermaxi
 3:43.97 brad711
 DNF MCuber
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF Mcuber5
 DNF mrjames113083
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(38)

 25.98 sigalig
 27.34 abunickabhi
 27.56 ican97
 28.81 G2013
 31.51 the super cuber
 46.17 pinser
 56.58 jaysammey777
 1:02.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:04.37 MatsBergsten
 1:10.76 PixelWizard
 1:11.23 dhafin
 1:15.62 cubeshepherd
 1:20.81 thecubingwizard
 1:31.46 obelisk477
 1:32.39 read
 1:35.49 Mike Hughey
 1:36.36 Keenan Johnson
 1:41.00 Brendan Bakker
 1:49.34 tdm
 1:56.67 kbrune
 2:00.99 ComputerGuy365
 2:04.85 scylla
 2:23.06 Glomnipotent
 2:30.40 2016LAIL01
 2:32.35 Jacck
 2:34.17 Oatch
 2:34.97 FaLoL
 2:49.59 sam596
 3:10.91 mrjames113083
 3:17.71 Bubbagrub
 5:54.81 dnguyen2204
 6:50.69 dschieses
 8:30.92 gavinz
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF Mcuber5
 DNF elimescube
 DNF CuberStache
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:57.61 sigalig
 2:32.68 abunickabhi
 5:02.55 jaysammey777
 5:47.78 redoxxy
 6:08.23 MatsBergsten
 6:24.37 PixelWizard
 6:43.85 cubeshepherd
 7:37.66 Mike Hughey
10:14.05 Deri Nata Wijaya
11:05.50 Keenan Johnson
18:21.27 TipsterTrickster
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Jacck
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF G2013
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(13)

 4:30.47 sigalig
20:24.05 Deri Nata Wijaya
22:14.05 Jacck
26:04.35 cubeshepherd
35:32.87 TipsterTrickster
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(15)

11 16/21 (59:50)  Lykos
10 10/10 (46:04)  cubeshepherd
10 10/10 (55:52)  MatsBergsten
9 12/15 (26:34)  abunickabhi
9 11/13 (60:00)  jaysammey777
7 10/13 (43:48)  Deri Nata Wijaya
2 3/4 (36:31)  elimescube
1 8/15 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
0 2/4 (13:42)  dhafin
DNF 0/2 ( 5:46)  Keenan Johnson
DNF 0/2 (13:15)  leudcfa
DNF 0/3 (15:37)  sam596
DNF 1/3 (16:17)  Jacck
DNF 1/4 (32:40)  TipsterTrickster
DNF 1/7 (43:58)  redoxxy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(21)

 34.47 thecubingwizard
 35.97 jaysammey777
 44.36 cubeshepherd
 48.12 YY
 48.76 bacyril
 56.18 abunickabhi
 57.91 Marcus Siu
 1:09.75 The Blockhead
 1:15.61 speedcuber71
 1:17.54 applezfall
 1:21.60 Glomnipotent
 1:36.52 dhafin
 1:50.62 OJ Cubing
 2:31.02 swankfukinc
 2:39.08 PixelWizard
 4:01.28 dnguyen2204
 4:03.50 brad711
 DNF tdm
 DNF CuberStache
 DNF PlatonDranchuk
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(61)

 49.06 Ethan Horspool
 51.27 jaysammey777
 52.50 tdm
 53.21 Khairur Rachim
 54.41 thecubingwizard
 56.75 jancsi02
 57.06 PixelWizard
 57.23 cubeshepherd
 57.76 G2013
 57.78 TheDubDubJr
 58.61 OriginalUsername
 58.63 CuberStache
 1:01.41 FaLoL
 1:02.61 AidanNoogie
 1:03.17 Marcus Siu
 1:03.44 DGCubes
 1:05.90 DhruvA
 1:06.07 abunickabhi
 1:07.12 turtwig
 1:09.31 Ianwubby
 1:09.38 BradenTheMagician
 1:10.24 MCuber
 1:10.97 applezfall
 1:11.15 obelisk477
 1:11.92 bacyril
 1:13.77 PotatoesAreUs
 1:14.87 E-Cuber
 1:15.94 oskarinn
 1:16.14 CaptainB
 1:17.09 Keenan Johnson
 1:18.30 mrjames113083
 1:18.40 CornerCutter
 1:18.43 Glomnipotent
 1:23.11 sam596
 1:25.12 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:25.55 leudcfa
 1:27.09 The Blockhead
 1:32.02 swankfukinc
 1:34.20 dhafin
 1:36.24 2017LAMB06
 1:36.94 kbrune
 1:40.69 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:41.26 epride17
 1:47.12 hotufos
 1:53.33 VDel_234_
 1:54.08 Clément B.
 1:56.08 tigermaxi
 1:56.79 kumato
 1:57.77 brad711
 2:00.87 Mike Hughey
 2:09.38 Lewis
 2:13.17 speedcube.insta
 2:13.72 theos
 2:15.64 SpartanSailor
 2:19.63 oliviervlcube
 2:21.19 Cuber/Drummer
 2:31.12 dnguyen2204
 2:33.79 GTregay
 2:48.52 Jacck
 3:02.96 PlatonDranchuk
 3:40.39 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)

 2:04.04 jaysammey777
 2:04.25 jancsi02
 2:07.08 thecubingwizard
 2:10.84 FaLoL
 2:13.50 Khairur Rachim
 2:14.06 PixelWizard
 2:16.90 OriginalUsername
 2:30.27 cubeshepherd
 2:32.66 CuberStache
 2:34.06 Marcus Siu
 2:35.86 DhruvA
 2:46.54 Glomnipotent
 2:57.28 Keenan Johnson
 2:59.03 OJ Cubing
 2:59.66 oskarinn
 3:00.74 bacyril
 3:03.00 abunickabhi
 3:06.44 obelisk477
 3:17.14 The Blockhead
 3:25.85 2017LAMB06
 3:29.06 PotatoesAreUs
 3:29.46 applezfall
 3:32.05 swankfukinc
 3:32.26 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:37.44 mrjames113083
 3:40.14 BradenTheMagician
 3:41.18 epride17
 3:56.75 dhafin
 4:28.12 brad711
 4:41.90 WillyTheWizard
 4:43.84 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:44.58 Lewis
 4:47.41 CornerCutter
 5:00.84 Mike Hughey
 5:08.94 theos
 5:21.96 VDel_234_
 5:33.72 kumato
 5:54.35 GTregay
 5:58.96 Jacck
 6:29.20 MatsBergsten
 7:50.79 Cuber/Drummer
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)

 4:30.54 jaysammey777
 4:31.77 thecubingwizard
 4:46.04 PixelWizard
 5:11.20 OriginalUsername
 5:25.35 CuberStache
 5:26.52 cubeshepherd
 5:31.03 FaLoL
 5:48.95 bacyril
 6:25.06 abunickabhi
 6:57.11 The Blockhead
 7:17.61 oskarinn
 8:11.42 swankfukinc
 8:42.21 Glomnipotent
 9:51.05 brad711
11:06.39 VDel_234_
11:32.20 Jacck
11:32.31 GTregay
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)

 7:42.09 jaysammey777
 8:03.47 thecubingwizard
 8:12.77 PixelWizard
 8:16.33 FaLoL
 9:53.42 bacyril
10:08.10 OriginalUsername
11:00.70 CuberStache
11:33.57 cubeshepherd
11:40.81 abunickabhi
12:28.58 The Blockhead
13:18.91 oskarinn
14:35.45 swankfukinc
16:24.34 Glomnipotent
18:05.86 One Wheel
19:45.97 Jacck
20:28.33 GTregay
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(23)

25 jaysammey777
27 TheDubDubJr
32 Jacck
33 G2013
34 Mcuber5
35 theos
36 cubeshepherd
36 elimescube
37 Bogdan
38 Mike Hughey
39 abunickabhi
39 asacuber
41 ComputerGuy365
43 yghklvn
43 TipsterTrickster
45 kumato
49 mrjames113083
55 PlatonDranchuk
55 dnguyen2204
56 MCuber
59 SurfFee
61 CornerCutter
64 AhmetYG
*Skewb*(77)

 3.65 asacuber
 3.69 cubeshepherd
 4.41 thecubingwizard
 4.53 jaysammey777
 4.64 Marcus Siu
 4.77 TSTwist
 4.92 DhruvA
 5.02 [email protected]
 5.15 Kris Gonnella
 5.18 TheDubDubJr
 5.33 applezfall
 5.33 PixelWizard
 5.34 DGCubes
 5.61 2016LAIL01
 5.65 JMHCubed
 5.71 TipsterTrickster
 5.84 2017LAMB06
 6.07 ComputerGuy365
 6.20 hotufos
 6.25 Tx789
 6.26 mihnea3000
 6.27 Sixstringcal
 6.36 AidanNoogie
 6.41 MCuber
 6.44 OriginalUsername
 6.52 FaLoL
 6.54 oskarinn
 6.62 MartinN13
 6.68 epride17
 6.92 Emir Yusuf
 7.06 turtwig
 7.11 bacyril
 7.20 sam596
 7.34 CaptainB
 7.34 Christopher_Cabrera
 7.36 OJ Cubing
 7.36 CornerCutter
 7.42 Rubiksdude4144
 7.45 whatshisbucket
 7.55 ichcubegern
 7.87 G2013
 7.93 E-Cuber
 8.11 RobinCube
 8.29 EdubCubez
 8.34 Keenan Johnson
 8.66 BradenTheMagician
 8.87 Bubbagrub
 8.97 Bogdan
 9.29 dhafin
 9.55 tigermaxi
 9.59 Jami Viljanen
 9.72 Mcuber5
 9.96 jancsi02
 10.01 Clément B.
 10.59 mrjames113083
 10.72 theos
 10.76 Ianwubby
 10.97 SpartanSailor
 11.16 SuperCheese
 11.22 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.47 swankfukinc
 11.64 PotatoesAreUs
 11.92 brad711
 11.95 Mike Hughey
 12.44 dschieses
 12.98 miasponseller
 13.11 Lewis
 13.43 PlatonDranchuk
 13.61 NathanaelCubes
 14.27 redoxxy
 15.21 CuberStache
 19.28 WillyTheWizard
 24.10 VDel_234_
 25.31 dnguyen2204
 26.31 ronjalundblad
 27.56 Jacck
 37.70 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(42)

 6.21 sam596
 6.51 jaysammey777
 7.39 ARandomCuber
 7.52 TheDubDubJr
 8.04 MartinN13
 8.39 T1_M0
 8.48 PotatoesAreUs
 9.01 cubeshepherd
 9.40 buzzteam4
 9.40 PixelWizard
 9.53 MCuber
 10.10 Mcuber5
 10.95 TipsterTrickster
 11.16 oliviervlcube
 11.34 Marcus Siu
 11.59 redoxxy
 12.10 OJ Cubing
 12.40 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.50 tdm
 13.09 Keenan Johnson
 13.64 RyuKagamine
 14.03 FaLoL
 14.18 bacyril
 14.33 CuberStache
 14.50 The Blockhead
 14.61 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.76 DGCubes
 15.47 BradenTheMagician
 15.87 ican97
 16.30 OriginalUsername
 16.95 Bubbagrub
 17.96 oskarinn
 18.80 thecubingwizard
 18.97 Mike Hughey
 18.99 2017LAMB06
 19.81 DhruvA
 22.45 AidanNoogie
 22.69 Jami Viljanen
 23.87 E-Cuber
 26.66 brad711
 29.76 swankfukinc
 39.93 CornerCutter
*Pyraminx*(80)

 2.61 DGCubes
 3.13 applezfall
 3.22 RobinCube
 3.30 CornerCutter
 3.38 E-Cuber
 3.64 2016LAIL01
 3.80 TheDubDubJr
 3.83 thecubingwizard
 3.91 mihnea3000
 3.97 cubeshepherd
 3.99 squashy_cuber
 4.45 dhafin
 4.62 MartinN13
 4.71 oliviervlcube
 4.81 jaysammey777
 4.89 turtwig
 4.98 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.07 DhruvA
 5.24 bacyril
 5.25 JMHCubed
 5.37 Rubiksdude4144
 5.47 MCuber
 5.58 BradenTheMagician
 5.66 Marcus Siu
 5.84 OriginalUsername
 5.86 Emir Yusuf
 5.89 Mcuber5
 6.13 [email protected]
 6.24 PixelWizard
 6.48 mrjames113083
 6.62 Jami Viljanen
 6.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.88 G2013
 6.94 CaptainB
 7.02 Lewis
 7.17 Dale Nash
 7.19 FaLoL
 7.23 CuberStache
 7.27 ichcubegern
 7.30 Ianwubby
 7.42 2017LAMB06
 7.56 oskarinn
 7.63 [email protected]
 7.64 Keenan Johnson
 7.70 PlatonDranchuk
 7.78 NathanaelCubes
 7.82 tigermaxi
 7.84 Kris Gonnella
 8.01 redoxxy
 8.11 Tx789
 8.16 EdubCubez
 8.58 TipsterTrickster
 8.97 swankfukinc
 9.10 jancsi02
 9.24 leudcfa
 9.34 kumato
 9.40 abunickabhi
 9.48 James Behrle
 9.66 hotufos
 9.80 Clément B.
 10.05 SuperCheese
 10.06 Glomnipotent
 10.25 OJ Cubing
 10.29 AidanNoogie
 11.08 sigalig
 11.21 sam596
 11.66 Sixstringcal
 11.69 brad711
 13.05 Mike Hughey
 13.79 PotatoesAreUs
 13.86 theos
 14.38 WillyTheWizard
 14.45 dschieses
 14.59 miasponseller
 15.40 Jacck
 15.40 Bubbagrub
 21.49 GTregay
 22.74 VDel_234_
 23.55 dnguyen2204
 26.71 SpartanSailor
*Megaminx*(53)

 48.91 CuberStache
 54.37 thecubingwizard
 55.28 AidanNoogie
 59.92 miasponseller
 1:00.65 TSTwist
 1:01.03 jaysammey777
 1:04.17 cubeshepherd
 1:12.73 whatshisbucket
 1:12.93 PixelWizard
 1:15.06 Khairur Rachim
 1:21.75 OriginalUsername
 1:25.16 applezfall
 1:26.50 Mcuber5
 1:26.96 FaLoL
 1:30.86 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:31.36 bacyril
 1:32.68 Tx789
 1:33.07 2016LAIL01
 1:33.55 mihnea3000
 1:39.91 gavinz
 1:40.18 Keroma12
 1:45.37 leudcfa
 1:45.62 MCuber
 1:47.33 oskarinn
 1:48.86 E-Cuber
 1:51.12 Keenan Johnson
 1:51.87 obelisk477
 1:53.99 Marcus Siu
 1:54.83 swankfukinc
 2:00.19 abunickabhi
 2:05.12 buzzteam4
 2:06.00 Clément B.
 2:07.80 OJ Cubing
 2:08.69 PotatoesAreUs
 2:09.67 Lewis
 2:10.40 redoxxy
 2:16.76 CornerCutter
 2:18.76 brad711
 2:20.08 Rubiksdude4144
 2:31.02 TipsterTrickster
 2:31.53 Lykos
 2:36.56 GTregay
 2:39.66 scylla
 2:42.75 mrjames113083
 2:45.98 dhafin
 2:46.43 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:46.84 Thom S.
 2:49.49 Glomnipotent
 3:10.29 Mike Hughey
 3:44.78 PlatonDranchuk
 4:12.12 VDel_234_
 4:31.86 SpartanSailor
 DNF G2013
*Kilominx*(21)

 21.60 CuberStache
 22.86 cubeshepherd
 24.90 jaysammey777
 31.21 ichcubegern
 34.83 OriginalUsername
 35.69 bacyril
 36.13 AidanNoogie
 39.42 applezfall
 41.21 Christopher_Cabrera
 42.12 miasponseller
 50.52 oskarinn
 53.32 Lewis
 54.16 PixelWizard
 57.01 CornerCutter
 57.46 swankfukinc
 58.60 TipsterTrickster
 1:01.12 Mike Hughey
 1:11.52 hotufos
 1:17.94 PotatoesAreUs
 1:19.16 mrjames113083
 1:37.66 brad711
*Square-1*(52)

 9.44 Sixstringcal
 10.07 Marcus Siu
 10.28 thecubingwizard
 12.87 speedcuber71
 13.71 applezfall
 14.43 ichcubegern
 16.64 Thom S.
 16.95 jaysammey777
 17.37 cubeshepherd
 17.76 oskarinn
 18.32 Tx789
 19.22 turtwig
 19.24 DGCubes
 19.56 sigalig
 19.61 G2013
 19.95 DhruvA
 20.05 TheDubDubJr
 20.89 AidanNoogie
 23.82 redoxxy
 23.92 mihnea3000
 24.50 PixelWizard
 25.55 bacyril
 25.86 Christopher_Cabrera
 26.89 Rubiksdude4144
 27.33 FaLoL
 27.65 MCuber
 27.75 TSTwist
 27.90 OriginalUsername
 29.50 Keenan Johnson
 30.33 Jami Viljanen
 30.47 leudcfa
 30.51 sam596
 31.00 Bubbagrub
 31.25 mrjames113083
 31.86 Mcuber5
 33.08 ExultantCarn
 33.37 OJ Cubing
 35.14 [email protected]
 39.11 CuberStache
 39.27 Lewis
 40.04 E-Cuber
 40.80 Mike Hughey
 48.71 PotatoesAreUs
 50.07 tigermaxi
 51.11 kumato
 55.66 EdubCubez
 55.73 Bogdan
 56.87 CornerCutter
 1:08.78 Jacck
 1:17.52 Glomnipotent
 1:26.88 PlatonDranchuk
 1:42.56 miasponseller
*MiniGuildford Relay*(22)

 3:54.68 jaysammey777
 4:40.71 PixelWizard
 5:10.21 cubeshepherd
 5:15.02 OriginalUsername
 5:18.46 Rubiksdude4144
 5:27.29 AidanNoogie
 5:37.92 CuberStache
 5:47.41 FaLoL
 6:06.77 Marcus Siu
 6:33.30 oskarinn
 6:35.02 bacyril
 6:53.23 PlatonDranchuk
 7:43.65 mrjames113083
 7:50.28 PotatoesAreUs
 7:56.60 swankfukinc
 8:58.83 CornerCutter
 9:36.10 Lewis
10:06.54 brad711
10:24.26 NathanaelCubes
11:31.01 InlandEmpireCuber
13:26.46 Jacck
 DNF TipsterTrickster

*Contest results*

1232 jaysammey777
1232 cubeshepherd
1091 thecubingwizard
1062 PixelWizard
963 OriginalUsername
832 FaLoL
823 CuberStache
798 Marcus Siu
790 applezfall
781 abunickabhi
766 oskarinn
743 bacyril
722 Khairur Rachim
719 G2013
715 ichcubegern
711 DhruvA
705 AidanNoogie
675 TheDubDubJr
670 DGCubes
669 turtwig
665 Keenan Johnson
631 jancsi02
606 Christopher_Cabrera
606 mihnea3000
602 Mcuber5
593 2016LAIL01
589 MCuber
582 2017LAMB06
550 tdm
525 Glomnipotent
517 dhafin
512 Ianwubby
508 sigalig
488 Ethan Horspool
479 E-Cuber
475 Sixstringcal
473 CornerCutter
472 mrjames113083
472 Jscuber
466 Rubiksdude4144
461 BradenTheMagician
460 leudcfa
456 sam596
453 OJ Cubing
445 obelisk477
436 speedcuber71
432 swankfukinc
431 PotatoesAreUs
428 CaptainB
424 The Blockhead
423 TipsterTrickster
396 Tx789
392 ican97
392 Jami Viljanen
389 Mike Hughey
368 asacuber
364 [email protected]
362 [email protected]
344 PlatonDranchuk
328 TSTwist
326 tigermaxi
317 Keroma12
310 DCG
304 epride17
302 redoxxy
301 RobinCube
294 ComputerGuy365
293 InlandEmpireCuber
292 ExultantCarn
291 MartinN13
291 miasponseller
281 Nikhil George
279 Emir Yusuf
275 brad711
273 Clément B.
268 tolgakantarci
265 Jacck
262 Lewis
245 hotufos
240 Bogdan
235 PeterH2N
224 yghklvn
222 NathanaelCubes
220 Bubbagrub
220 whatshisbucket
218 Aerospry
218 buzzteam4
217 Deri Nata Wijaya
214 elimescube
207 Kris Gonnella
206 cuber314159
206 MatsBergsten
199 kbrune
189 kumato
184 VDel_234_
171 Elysian_Hunter
167 Oatch
161 SpartanSailor
160 oliviervlcube
160 EdubCubez
151 squashy_cuber
150 topppits
148 theos
141 AhmetYG
141 GTregay
135 ARandomCuber
131 speedcube.insta
130 dnguyen2204
128 Cuber/Drummer
128 JMHCubed
125 Reprobate
124 James Behrle
124 SurfFee
117 Dale Nash
97 RyuKagamine
96 muchacho
96 [email protected]
92 motionglitch
91 Competition Cuber
91 az897
90 One Wheel
90 GenTheThief
89 scylla
88 Thom S.
88 xyzzy
81 AcuberCubes
80 WillyTheWizard
76 kji269
72 Lykos
70 dschieses
69 Dragos Cadariu
67 read
64 T1_M0
64 Corner Twist Cubing
62 YY
61 AdamRubiksCubed
55 Thanapon087
54 X cuber
54 SuperCheese
52 gavinz
52 CubingRF
48 Petri Krzywacki
42 the super cuber
41 h2f
41 pinser
29 Brendan Bakker
26 Lili Martin
25 thunderbell cuber
22 THaQiF
21 [GD] Frostbyte
20 Zaksox
13 ronjalundblad
11 FireCuber
10 Koala Cubes
9 shawnbyday
7 Necross


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2018)

Over to this weeks gift card lottery: 156 competitors, fetch the right wheel of fortune....

OK, now I'm back and set the wheel spinning, wait, wait... now it stops at number 104, that is *AhmetYG!!*
*Congratulations!*


----------

